# Official New Orleans Hornets vs. Chicago Bulls



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

vs. 








Bulls are 10-17 Bulls are 8-6 at home

Hornets are 13-14 Hornets are 2-11 on the road. 

CST,WGN America


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hornets stats of interest

98.5 pts a game and give up 101.2

They shoot .444% and .358(209-583)%

They give up .476% and .361%

They are out rebounded by 1.8 a game. 

Chris Paul 20.7
David West 16.3
Peja Stojakovic 12.5
Emeka Okafor 11.0

Emeka Okafor leads the team in rebounding with 9.9 and in blocks with 1.85

Chris Paul leads the team with assists 10.9


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls stats of interest

90.9 pts a game and give up 98.2

They shoot .427% and .299(91-304)%

They give up .447% and .316%

They out rebound their opponent by 0.6

Luol Deng 18.5
Derrick Rose 17.6
John Salmons 13.4
Joakim Noah 10.3

Joakim Noah leads the team in rebounding with 12.2 and in blocks with 1.78

Derrick Rose leads the team in assists with 5.6 

John Salmons 38% and 32%
Kirk Hinrich 36% and 32%
Jannero Pargo 35% and 30%


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Finally a team that shoots almost as bad as we do.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

I just hope we compete. If we come within 5 pts. of winning I won't be so upset that we lost.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I predict we will either win or lose.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bulls 97 Hornets 89

Tyrus goes shot swattin with 5 of em


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> I predict we will either win or lose.


I like that committment.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I want to see effort and good games from Rose, Deng, and Noah. I will be watching TT to see what he may be able to bring us from here on out.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich and Gibson to start.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson fouls West.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson with the bank shot. 2-0 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the drive for 2! 4-2 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng to Noah for the dunk.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses the jumper.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Peja for two


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson fouls West. 

Time for TT

FTA splits the pair


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the floater.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kirk misses a 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown is fouled by Hinrich

FTA made them both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT misses the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich with the drive is blocked


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Okafor blocked by TT!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

West scores in close


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah banks it in.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

West with the jumper 11-10 NO


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Tyrus went soul searching on Okafor


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

West fouls Noah. 

5:52 11-10 Hornets. 

Bulls 36%, Hornets 33%. 

Noah 4 pts 4 rebounds!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

P to the Wee said:


> Tyrus went soul searching on Okafor


That was a nice block.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah FTA splits the pair


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich to TT for the easy 2.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with the block on okafor


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Peja with the jumper tied at 13


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the long jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown for 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich answers with a 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Okafor with the foul on the put back attempt.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT misses the reverse, then tried to tip it in, but was called for offensive interference.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:53 18-16 Bulls

Bulls 42% NO 33%

Noah 5 pts and 5 rebounds. 

TT has 2 pts 2 rebounds, 1 block


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ and Salmons in the game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

West with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT drives and dunks!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

West just got his second foul. 

D. Songaila in, Miller in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thomas misses the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich fouls Oakafor

FTA splits the pair


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller gets fouled. 

FTA makes both shots 22-22


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown for 3 again


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT with the drive and lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Peja steals and scores.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of one. 27-24 Hornets. 

Hornets 42%, Bulls 44%

Brown has 11. 

Thomas 6 pts, Noah 5.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Peja's like Jesus... with a haircut


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thomas has been agressive at both ends of the court. Glad to see that.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ misses the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Songaila with the bank shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT to JJ for the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wright blocks Miller


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson in for TT


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson with the foul. His third.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown for a 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown hits again! 5-5 in threes


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Songaila with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown again for 3. 6-6


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses, Noah rebounds and dunks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

5:37 42-36 Hornets. 

Brown 22, Hinrich 9

Hornets 46%, Bulls 42%

Noah 7 pts 7 rebounds, 2 blocks. 

TT 6 pts 5 rebounds, 1 block

Salmons 0-2 in almost 10 minutes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich with the air ball, Noah rebounds, ball gets knocked out of bounds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with the dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown for 3!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose for 2.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah is fouled by Songaila


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT scores in close and is fouled

FTA good 47-46 Hornets


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Okafor is fouled by Noah. 

FTA Makes them both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Okafor gets fouled by TT.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT steals and dunks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

West over Noah for 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Halftime 51-50 Hornets

D. Brown 22, the one 3 I gave Brown should have gone to Thorton. D. West 10

T. Thomas 11, J. Noah, K. Hinrich 9

Noah has 11 rebounds already.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Thomas with 11 pts, 5 reb and 13 minutes at half - nice to have him back on court


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich bricks the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng drives and scores.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with the left handed hook. bulls up 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the jumper.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Paul scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with the bank shot!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Time out Hornets. 58-53 Bulls

Bulls 49% Hornets 40%

Noah 13, 12 rebounds 2 blocks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I dont know why we have yet to push Noah on the break more often. He is quicker than most centers.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Okafor is fouled by Deng. 

FTA missed both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the drive, missed the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the jumper. bulls up 7


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah blocks West


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng lobs to Naoh, couldnt get the ball


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

On the break Rose passes to Gibson for the dunk. Peja fouls him

FTA good. Bulls up 10


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

West with the bank shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrch drives and scores on the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with the hook shot for 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT with the bank shot in close


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses, Noah tips, Noah and Songaila will jump


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Hornets have 4 points this quarter


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT dunks!! Bulls up 16


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ banks it on the break


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

posey hits the 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thomas fouls on the rebound from a Hinrich miss


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thomas gets fouled on the drive. 

FTA missed them both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of 3, 73-60 Bulls

Hornets 36%, Bulls 46%

TT, Noah 15, Hinrch 11, Deng 10

Noah 15 rebounds, 3 blocks. 

Hinrich shut D. Brown down in the 3rd quarter. 

*Bulls 40 Rebounds, NO 25! *


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses, gets the missed shot, passes to deng for the lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Paul scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT drives and lays the ball in for 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Paul scores again


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the shot for 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Songaila with the bank shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Paul scores again to make it 81-68


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ FTA makes both of them

Pargo sighting.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo shoots already, of course he missed


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo hits the short jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

time out Bulls 85-72, Bulls 5:56

Bulls 47%, Hornets 39%. 

Bulls 46 rebounds, Hornets 28. 

Miller has played just 5:15 the entire game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose missed the bank shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

posey called for the charge TT took it


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah gets mugged. Posey called for the foul.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Peja scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the bank shot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Paul scores in the lane


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thomas with another jumper!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Paul hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrch for 3! 94-78


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Paul hits a 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wright scores in close


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Collison scores on the drive.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses, Noah rebounds and dunks in the same motion


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls win 96-85


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Good 2nd half from the Bulls.

Thomas 21 pts 9 reb - very good comeback
Noah 17 pts 18 reb
Rose 14 pts 9 ast
Hinrich 14 pts 7 ast
Deng 12 pts 8 reb


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Meh, a HORRIBLE road team loses to a mediocre home team.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Well its still a win. I'll take it


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> Well its still a win. I'll take it


I'll take it, too. 

In the 3rd quarter it was the first time this season that an opponent scored below 10 points in a quarter.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I just noticed that Thomas is now listed at 6'10", 225#s.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

TwinkieTowers said:


> I just noticed that Thomas is now listed at 6'10", 225#s.


Saw that too. Does it mean that he has grown 2 inches since coming to the league or just in the past month while being injured? If the latter was the case, he should stay out another month or two and play center for us. J.k.

Don't care as far as he plays well.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

PD said:


> Saw that too. Does it mean that he has grown 2 inches since coming to the league or just in the past month while being injured? If the latter was the case, he should stay out another month or two and play center for us. J.k.
> 
> Don't care as far as he plays well.


They changed it after Media Day this year I believe.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Hope we can raise his trade value.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

when is the trading deadline??


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

BenDengGo said:


> when is the trading deadline??


Mid to late February, I think...


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The best thing Tyrus can do for the Bulls right now is have one of his trademark good months before he comes back down to earth. If we can get a decent draft pick or a decent 2 in a trade for him I think that would be a bright spot in the season, instead of losing him for nothing.


----------

